# Still waiting 3 weeks on update 4 weeks on



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Well it's been 3 weeks today since intros stopped and we are still waiting 
I have found out that the judge has looked at the case and has requested the transcript, so last Friday I was told he had been sent that only to find out yesterday that it hasn't even finished being transcribed yet some sort of problem, so that's a whole week wasted and I keep being told that every one is mind full of the time passing by but it really doesn't feel that way at all. Also we are now being told if we don't get a decision from the court early next week lo can't move before Christmas, I'm so so cross at this whole disaster. It's just never ending I'm struggling to find the strength to carry on  
Also found out that we are allowed to see lo for 2 hours a week which we have not been told before apparently sw decided we needed time to "lick our wounds"  it would have been nice to decide what is best for our family ourselves  



Well we are now 4 weeks on and have learnt that the transcription was completed and is with the judge so now still got to wait for him to read the transcript and make his decision, sw was hopeful we would get a answer before Christmas but couldn't be sure. And still no word on if we can see lo
What a joke  this system is


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Mumanddad that is so heart breaking to hear, it is so frustrating being kept in the dark about things - I really wish SWs would give us credit for being capable people (after all, we've made it this far through their screening process!) and let us make our own decisions having been fully informed. Are you going to arrange to see the LO soon? I will be hoping and praying that they resolve this quickly and get your LO home for Christmas xx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

I had been awaiting updates from you and was hoping it would be more positive news.  I am sorry that it isn't

Sending my best wishes to you all x


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I too have been awaiting your updates, I can't even get in to imagine what you must be going through. I could cry for you 😥

You're in everyone's thoughts, I just hope they see sense and you get this resolved in time for Christmas. 

X


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Following ur journey and just wanted to send u a massive hug and hope it all gets sorted quickly x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Just to say we are also thinking of you - I really hope you hear something positive soon.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Words fail me, they really do. Sending you all a massive hug and have everything crossed it is resolved very quickly    xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi mumanddad, so sorry to read this! This is a complete disgrace.
I'm afraid my advice would be you need to get really tough with them and tell them what you expect. You've done 8 days of intros so are they suggesting you do it all again or a shortened version when everything is sorted? I think if they're planning a short refresh if you like you can kind of work back to a timescale you think is acceptable. You need to show them you're fighting for your lo and won't tolerate the sloppiness that's been going on.
Re lo moving in before Xmas I would be pushing this particularly, decide what you think the latest move date is for you and if they've told you how many days into etc you can out in mind the deadline for the courts decision.
There are very very good reasons for ensuring lo moves as soon as possible, Christmas is a part of that. Firstly if she doesn't move before Xmas with sw's etc on holiday etc it will just delay the move even further unnecessarily. Secondly I think it's important to be able to share with your lo as much of their life as possible. It's not going to matter to her one bit about Xmas at the moment but as she grows older I think it will be important for her to know she spent her first Christmas with her family and not in care.
Most importantly she's been left in limbo for 3 weeks as have you and it's important to get her settled as quickly as possible. Of course you need to be prepared to have a very very low key Xmas which may not be easy with other children but ultimately I think you need to make the decisions and tell them how it's going to be.
It may be worth seeing if you can get a face to face meeting with your sw and their boss to let them know what you are feeling and expecting and how unhappy you are at the various points that have been completely mishandled by them.
Good luck and hang on in there, I've every confidence it will happen for you it's just pretty sh*t having to go through all of this in the meantime.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry to see this is still dragging on - I am so sorry and thinking of you and your family and your little one  

Xxx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

So sorry to read this. Thinking of you and hope you get good news soon xx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

I've been thinking of you so much. Really upset and outraged for you all. Hoping that this week brings some good news or  at least that you will get to see you LO again x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Well we are now 4 weeks on and have learnt that the transcription was completed and is with the judge so now still got to wait for him to read the transcript and make his decision, sw was hopeful we would get a answer before Christmas but couldn't be sure. And still no word on if we can see lo
What a joke  this system is


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

I will be praying for you to get a quick answer. It's no way to spend the Christmas break being miserable about your LO


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Been thinking of you lots lately mum and dad. 

Anymore news? XXXX


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Morning ladies and thanks again for your support 

Well today is the last day before the courts break for Christmas (for 2 weeks) to hear if the judge has made his decision or not, I've got everything crossed but the judge has had all the info since last Thursday at least so I'm not holding out much hope.
The legal department are still sitting on the fence about us being able to see lo, because this situation has not happened before they just don't know what is lawful and what is not.
On the plus side the our old social workers manager has got a new sw in mind for us. But for now we still hear from the manager every day like she has said she would even though it's only to say no news yet.

So fingers crossed for today


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh I really hope so mumanddad! Fingers crossed for you.  

Doesn't it make such a difference also someone contacting you daily even with nothing to say! It's just reassuring that you haven't been forgotten about.

I really hope you get good news today and things start to move again for you.


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Awh Mum & Dad, I just can't begin to imagine how hard this must all be for you. I have everything crossed you get some kind of decision today xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Really hoping for some news today, it must be so awful being in limbo, sending loads of love and hope the end of this horrible time is soon in sight xxx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Well ladies we did that a call but not with good news 
So the transcript is still with our local court as the judge has not signed it off and is on leave until the 11th January, I'm so frigging fuming I could burst
Nothing makes sense the manager said she didn't know why they were miss informed we are so confused and can't believe a word we are told.
The one good thing is that conveniently they found out from legal we can see lo so we are going tomorrow


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well that's a small comfort mumanddad but what a disgraceful carry on! They spend 6 months drumming into you the trauma these children go through and how the effects can often be lifelong yet the system causes more damage! Fuming on your behalf!


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Mumanddad - my heart goes out to you, it really does. I'm fuming with you. How can they be so incompetent? So glad that you will see your LO at least and can start re-establishing that relationship.

We are all here for you xxx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mega chuffed you are gonna get to have a visit tomorrow! But along with you and everyone else, I'm flabbergasted at  how utterly appalling this situation you find yourself in is.

Maybe we should all get together and go march on Parliament 😳 

Hang on in there, and enjoy those sweet moments of kisses and cuddles tomorrow xxx


----------

